# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Οι Πληροφορίες Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου Ελλάδος, 11831, της COSMOTE τώρα και στο διαδίκτυο

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
            Και μέσω διαδικτύου είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία Πληροφορίες Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου Ελλάδος, 11831, της COSMOTE μέσα από τη νέα πρωτοποριακή ιστοσελίδα www.11831.gr. 
Η COSMOTE, πρώτη στην ελληνική αγορά κινητής τηλεφωνίας, σχεδίασε το νέο site με στόχο τη συνεχή βελτίωση της Υπηρεσίας Πληροφοριών Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου Ελλάδος, 11831, για ακόμα πιο άμεση και ολοκληρωμένη εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της.                                       

     Η ιστοσελίδα     www.11831.gr     παρέχει εύκολα και γρήγορα πληροφορίες για όλες τις Υπηρεσίες (όπως δημόσιες υπηρεσίες ή υπηρεσίες διασκέδασης), Τηλέφωνα Έκτακτης Ανάγκης, Δρομολόγια των Μέσων Μεταφοράς, Τηλέφωνα Επαγγελματιών (Πληροφορίες / Εγγραφή), Πρόγνωση του Καιρού κ.ά.
 Επιπλέον, στο νέο site υπάρχουν απευθείας links με μεγάλες εταιρίες, υπουργεία και συλλόγους, αλλά και η δυνατότητα τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας με το 11831 της COSMOTE.   
        Μέσω της υπηρεσίας Πληροφορίες Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου Ελλάδος, 11831, οι πελάτες της COSMOTE μπορούν να καλούν όλο το 24ωρο από κινητό COSMOTE, με τη φθηνότερη χρέωση της αγοράς, ή από σταθερό τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ     [1]     , και να ενημερώνονται εύκολα και γρήγορα για όποια πληροφορία χρειάζονται.   
        Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η COSMOTE συνοδεύει την έναρξη λειτουργίας του     www.11831.gr     με ένα μεγάλο διαγωνισμό, σε συνεργασία με την εταιρία MACT, προσφέροντας σε 31 τυχερούς τη δυνατότητα να κερδίσουν ένα Σαββατοκύριακο για δύο άτομα στα ομορφότερα μέρη της Ελλάδας.     [2] 

                     1. Χρέωση από κινητό COSMOTE: 0,66?/λεπτό, χρέωση από σταθερό τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ: 0,60?/λεπτό.       

                                2. Η συμμετοχή στο διαγωνισμό γίνεται μέσω του           www.11831.gr           , με τη συμπλήρωση σχετικής φόρμας εγγραφής. Ο διαγωνισμός ισχύει έως και 28/10/2007.                


                                         ﻿Γραφείο Τύπου

  Διεύθυνση Εταιρικών Σχέσεων 
 Τηλ.  +30 210-6177566 / Fax: +30 210-6177771 
 e-mail:MediaRelations@cosmote.gr

Δ.Τ. Cosmote

----------


## skapetis

Διαβάζοντας την είδηση, νομίζει κανείς ότι πρόκειται για μια παρόμοια υπηρεσία με το www.whitepages.gr όπου μπορεις να βρεις δωρεαν μέσω της αναφερόμενης ιστοσελίδας τα τηλ. π.χ. δημόσιων υπηρεσιών

Σωστά?

Λάθος.

Πέρα από τα τηλέφωνα έκτακτης ανάγκης Αθήνας - Θεσ/νίκης (δε λέω, χρήσιμο για πολύ κόσμο), για τα _περισσότερα_ από αυτά που διαφημίζονται στο site, η σελίδα σε ενημερώνει ότι "καλώντας το 11831" μπορείς να πάρεις τις πληροφορίες που θέλεις ... Διαφήμιση στον εαυτό σας κάνετε παιδιά, μην μας το πασάρετε λες και κάνετε κάτι καινούργιο στο ιντερνετ.

Για να λέμε όμως και τα καλά, _εξαιρετική_ είναι η σελίδα για τον καιρό ...

----------


## nnn

Πολύ σωστά τα λες, πολύ μπλα μπλα αλλά.....
Όταν το πρωτοείδα σκέφτηκα μπας και έβαλαν online τον κατάλογο των κινητών.

----------


## chrispen

κάντε μια αναζήτηση στο κουτί που έχουν, είναι γελοίοι οι άνθρωποι

----------


## skapetis

> Πολύ σωστά τα λες, πολύ μπλα μπλα αλλά.....
> Όταν το πρωτοείδα σκέφτηκα μπας και έβαλαν online τον κατάλογο των κινητών.


Κι εμένα αυτό με ενδιέφερε ... ήξερα ότι το 11831 δεν θα είναι του στυλ 11888, 11850, 11880 κλπ να δίνουν δηλ γενικές πληροφορίες αλλά για επαγγελματίες κλπ. αλλά να διαφημίζουν ότι προσφέρουν από ιντερνετ υπηρεσίες και η υπηρεσία να είναι "καλέστε το 11831" είναι κρίμα.

----------


## boza

> Πολύ σωστά τα λες, πολύ μπλα μπλα αλλά.....
> Όταν το πρωτοείδα σκέφτηκα μπας και έβαλαν online τον κατάλογο των κινητών.


Αν το κάνουν αυτό... από που θα βγάζουν λεφτά??? :Razz: 
Το καλύτερο με τους τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους των κινητων (βλέπε 11831) είναι που σε ρωτάνε... "θέλετε να σας συνδέσουμε?"... έτσι για να χρεώνεσαι με 1euro/min (περίπου)  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Anarki

Αχαχα είναι τραγικοί οι άνθρωποι  :Laughing:  .
Πρόγνωση καιρού λέει και σε στέλνει σε άλλη σελίδα  :Laughing:  .
Για τα μπάζα.

----------


## giorgosts

Με κράξατε σε αυτό το thread που είπα ότι έχω 3 χρόνια να δω τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο (ονομαστικό) αλλά και πάλι αυτό το χρόνο δεν μας φέρανε. Ρωτάω και μου λένε "όταν μάθουμε εμείς θα σου πούμε και εσένα"

----------


## Tony_Ts

Κι εγώ στην αρχή νόμισα ότι πρόκειται για site με πληροφορίες τηλεφωνικού καταλόγου. Δυστυχώς, η Cosmote ούτε στα λόγια δεν είναι πρωτοποριακή! Πόσο μάλλον στα έργα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο να τους στοίχισε αυτή η "πρωτοποριακή" ιστοσελίδα που το μόνο που έχει τελικά είναι τη φόρμα εγγραφής για εταιρίες κι ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Δηλαδή, ακόμα και το Data Input μεταφέρεται στους τελικούς χρήστες προς ευκολία της Cosmote.

Επίσης, είδατε τους όρους για το διαγωνισμό; Δείτε τον όρο 17 και γελάστε:



> Η COSMOTE διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να ανακοινώσει τα ονόματα και να δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφίες των νικητών στο Site www.11831.gr και στο site της COSMOTE, σε οποιοδήποτε έντυπο της ή σε μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης και να προβεί σε διαφημιστική εκμετάλλευση κάθε σχετικού γεγονότος, όπως ενδεικτικά της παραλαβής των Δώρων. Οι νικητές *υποχρεούνται*, κατά την παραλαβή των Δώρων, σε *υπογραφή δήλωσης – συναίνεσης για παρουσία σε σχετικό διαφημιστικό πρόγραμμα*, ή για τη χρήση του ονόματός τους και φωτογραφία τους για λόγους διαφημιστικής προβολής από την COSMOTE, *χωρίς την καταβολή οποιασδήποτε αμοιβής ή αποζημιώσεως.* Άρνηση του Νικητή να συμμετάσχει σε σχετικό διαφημιστικό πρόγραμμα ή άλλη ανακοίνωση ή άρνηση να περιληφθεί το όνομά του σε καταχωρήσεις, εφόσον κληθεί για τούτο, νομιμοποιεί την COSMOTE να *αρνηθεί τη χορήγηση του σχετικού Δώρου*.


 :Twisted Evil: 

Edit: Παιδιά, μόλις είδα και τη σελίδα για τον καιρό... Μόνο γελοίο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί! Εταιρία μεγάλου βεληνεκούς και σαν πρόβλεψη για τον καιρό να έχει Link στο meteo.gr! Μου θύμισε την εποχή του "This is my personal homepage"

----------


## dek1

Άλλη μια διαφήμιση στην ουσία. Μάλλον άρχισαν να πέφτουν τα έσοδα....

----------


## 21century

Εδω δεν βλεπεις με τοσες διαφημισεις οτι αυτο που ενδιαφερει ειναι να εχουν εσοδα και τιποτα παραπανω...

----------


## MNP-10

Αααααχχ.. γελασαμε και σημερα  :ROFL: 

btw, ας φτιαξουν κανα website της προκοπης με *πραγματικες υπηρεσιες καταλογου* για να μην τρωνε κραξιμο... Υπαρχει πραγματικο demand για ενα whitepages.gr που θα εχει ομως ΚΑΙ τα στοιχεια του εννοποιημενου καταλογου (δλδ ΚΑΙ τα κινητα)...  στη συνεχεια ας το γεμισουν με banners το site.. λιγο θα μας ενοχλησει. Functionality first, banners second. Τωρα φτιαξανε ενα νεκρο site..

----------


## theochem

Κρίμα...παραγματικά κρίμα να μην μπορώ να συμμετάσχω στο διαγωνισμό  :Laughing:  Λογικά είπαν να πρωτοτυπήσουν...οι ιστσελίδες των άλλων (11821, 11850, 11880) θα τους φαίνονταν πολύ απλοϊκές, οπότε είπαν να δώσουν πλούσιο και...πλήρες περιεχόμενο στη δική τους.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## skapetis

> Edit: Παιδιά, μόλις είδα και τη σελίδα για τον καιρό... Μόνο γελοίο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί! Εταιρία μεγάλου βεληνεκούς και σαν πρόβλεψη για τον καιρό να έχει Link στο meteo.gr! Μου θύμισε την εποχή του "This is my personal homepage"


Ξεφτύλα. Καλά, μέσα στη νύστα μου ούτε που πρόσεξα ότι άλλαζε site. Μπράβο ρε cosmote που σπατάλησες το χρόνο σου για να μας προσφέρεις τον καιρό  :ROFL:  :Thumb down:

----------


## jtsop

Από όσο είδα έχει και μαιλ το δελτίο τύπου. Στείλτε ενα μαιλ και κράχτε τους, τους @@ρες.

----------


## Tony_Ts

Παιδιά, μήπως αυξάνεται και σε σας αρκετά η χρήστη της CPU για το process του Firefox, όταν έχετε ανοικτό το εν λόγω απαράδεκτο site?

----------


## manoulamou

Συκοφαντιες μην δειτε οτιδηποτε του ΟΤΕ αμεσως να ορμηξετε :Razz: ...
Οσο για τη CPU μονο ... 97% φτανει οταν βλεπεις την σελιδα τους!
Με τοσα flash να αναβοσβηνουν και λιγο ειναι......

----------


## konenas

> Συκοφαντιες μην δειτε οτιδηποτε του ΟΤΕ αμεσως να ορμηξετε...
> Οσο για τη CPU μονο ... 97% φτανει οταν βλεπεις την σελιδα τους!
> Με τοσα flash να αναβοσβηνουν και λιγο ειναι......


Σωστά. μια άχρηστη σελίδα με περιεχόμενο σκατά και να χρειάζεται cpu 97% !
Αχ! μακρυά από τέτοια 118ΧΧ φτου.

Σοβαρά τώρα. Αναρωτηθήκατε τι γίνεται τώρα; Ποιος θα ψάχνει τον κατάλογο να μας βρει; Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε ένα πανελλαδικό σάιτ και ένας οργανισμός καταλόγου όπως του ΟΤΕ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ;

Θα βγάλουν και άλλα λεφτουδάκια; 

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΙΝΗΤΑ.
ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΗΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ.
Δεν μπορούμε να ψάχνουμε με τις ώρες σε ποιο δίκτυο είναι ο καθένας για να βρούμε το τηλέφωνό του.

----------


## manoulamou

Tωρα και για κινητα: 11880..880..80... :Twisted Evil: 
Εκεινη την καταλογοποιηση των κινητων παλιοτερα
που μας ρωταγαν εαν το θελουμε απορρητο,  απορω γιατι την ειχαν ξεκινησει!
Οχι δεν εχω ορεξη να με ... παρενοχλουν ... οικονομικα,  για να μαθω εναν αριθμο.
Εφ οσον υπαρχει το Internet και η υποδομη, ας φτιαξουν επιτελους ενα site σαν αυτο του ΟΤΕ ...
κι ας το γεμισουν διαφημισεις (ακομη και flash) δεν μας πειραζει, αρκει να μας εξυπηρετει.

----------


## konenas

> ...
> κι ας το γεμισουν διαφημισεις (ακομη και flash) δεν μας πειραζει, αρκει να μας εξυπηρετει.


Όποιος θέλει να είναι απόρρητο, να γίνει έτσι, για τους άλλους όμως;
Όσον αφορά τις διαφημίσεις συμφωνώ. (ABP  :Wink: )

----------


## giorgosts

> Συκοφαντιες μην δειτε οτιδηποτε του ΟΤΕ αμεσως να ορμηξετε...Οσο για τη CPU μονο ... 97% φτανει οταν βλεπεις την σελιδα τους!Με τοσα flash να αναβοσβηνουν και λιγο ειναι......


Tip: Πας κατ'ευθείαν στη σελίδα με τις πληροφορίες, http://www.11831.gr/cosmote/11831.portal?var=services με flashblock και adblock ενεργοποιημένα. Αποτέλεσμα; CPU 0%

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτα τα εχω και τα χρησιμοποιω μονιμα :One thumb up: 
απλα επειδη το ανεφερε ο Tony_Ts γι αυτο και το ερευνησα...

Πολυ καλο το tip με την "καθαρη" σελιδα!

----------


## skapetis

> Tωρα και για κινητα: 11880..880..80...
> Εκεινη την καταλογοποιηση των κινητων παλιοτερα
> που μας ρωταγαν εαν το θελουμε απορρητο, απορω γιατι την ειχαν ξεκινησει!


Στον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ (έχω μια έκδοση 2005 για την κεντρική μακεδονία) υπάρχουν στο τέλος συνδρομητές κινητής τηλεφωνίας ανά περιοχή.

Επομένως τα data που δώσαμε υπάρχουν, απλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν τα έχει βγάλει στο whitepages.gr

----------


## manoulamou

> Στον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ (έχω μια έκδοση 2005 για την κεντρική μακεδονία) υπάρχουν στο τέλος συνδρομητές κινητής τηλεφωνίας ανά περιοχή.


Περαν των Χρυσων Οδηγων που μας ερχονται κατ οικον, τελειως συμπτωματικα δεν εχω παρει απ το κατ/μα του ΟΤΕ 
όπου πληρωνω τους λογαριασμους, μετα το 2004 κανεναν εντυπο καταλογο (ισως γιατι υπαρχει και το adsl :Razz: )
Περιεχονται ολοι οι συνδρομητες κινητων ή μονον της Cosmote?

----------


## MNP-10

Αν πας στο OTEshop Αμαρουσιου, με το που μπαινεις αριστερα, εχει εναν πακο με τυπωμενους.. απο Κ ως Μ ή απο Μ ως κατι τελως παντων.. παντως με Μ ειναι.. και εχει και κινητα στο τελος, οντως. _Νομιζω_ ολα τα ειχε, οχι μονο cosmote.

----------


## giorgosts

> Στον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ (έχω μια έκδοση 2005 για την κεντρική μακεδονία) υπάρχουν στο τέλος συνδρομητές κινητής τηλεφωνίας ανά περιοχή.






> Περαν των Χρυσων Οδηγων που μας ερχονται κατ οικον, τελειως συμπτωματικα δεν εχω παρει απ το κατ/μα του ΟΤΕ 
> όπου πληρωνω τους λογαριασμους, μετα το 2004 κανεναν εντυπο καταλογο (ισως γιατι υπαρχει και το adsl)


Εμείς εδώ πάνω πρέπει να βάλουμε βύσμα μου φαίνεται για να δούμε κατάλογο.

----------


## manoulamou

Εμεις οι χαμουτζηδες δεν φταιμε, που εκει τον εχετε Παρι :Wink: ...
Τα παραπονα σας στον δημαρχο που τα κουκουλωνει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Αν πας στο OTEshop Αμαρουσιου,_ με το που μπαινεις αριστερα_, εχει εναν πακο με τυπωμενους.. απο Κ ως Μ ή απο Μ ως κατι τελως παντων.. παντως με Μ ειναι.. και εχει και κινητα στο τελος, οντως. Νομιζω ολα τα ειχε, οχι μονο cosmote.


Και στον ΟΤΕ στη Νερατζιωτισσης  εκει τα ειχε παλιοτερα... απλα με τις _λευκες σελιδες_ βολευεσαι 
γρηγοροτερα, οικονομικοτερα κι εχεις περισσοτερες επιλογες!

----------


## apostol70

Ναι αλλά οι λευκές σελίδες δεν έχουν όσους έχουν φύγει με φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## dek1

Τους έχουν. Δεν έχουν όσους ζήτησαν να μην εμφανίζονται στους καταλόγους ακόμα και αν ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## manoulamou

Εμενα με βολευει πολυ το αντιστροφο ψαξιμο των λευκωνσελιδων
δινεις τον αριθμο και βρισκεις τον συνδρομητη...






υπαρχει και αυτο λιγο διαφορετικο ομως...

----------


## apostol70

> Τους έχουν. Δεν έχουν όσους ζήτησαν να μην εμφανίζονται στους καταλόγους ακόμα και αν ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ


Και όμως το δικό μου νούμερο δεν το εμφανίζει και ας μην έχω ζητήσει να μην φαίνεται στον κατάλογο

----------


## dek1

Έχω φίλο στη Forthnet (FULL LLU) που ο αριθμός του εμφανίζεται στη σελίδα αυτή. Το δικό μου αν και ΟΤΕ δεν εμφανίζεται τώρα πια γιατί ζήτησα να είναι μη ανακοινώσιμο.

----------

